# $20 Per Hour To Test Google's Self-Driving Cars



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

https://bgr.com/2016/05/14/google-self-driving-car-jobs-20-dollars/


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Low pay for such a boring job, actually, not to mention you are risking an accident.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Low pay for such a boring job, actually, not to mention you are risking an accident.


How are you risking an accident?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> How are you risking an accident?


By being a beta tester in a software driven car.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> How are you risking an accident?


No.
The question I ask of you is,
How are self driving cars infallible?


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> No.
> The question I ask of you is,
> How are self driving cars infallible?


And even if (a very BIG if, I might add) self driving cars are infallible, what would EVER lead you to believe that everyone else on the road is as well?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> https://bgr.com/2016/05/14/google-self-driving-car-jobs-20-dollars/


Send it to me . . . donuts in the canefields await.

Can it jump ramps ?


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

I'll only do it if they program my car to stop by a drive thru and if they don't make me sign a waiver stating I want sue if we get into an accident.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> No.
> The question I ask of you is,
> How are self driving cars infallible?


They aren't. Who said they were?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> By being a beta tester in a software driven car.


So, you don't trust your driving?


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I'll be a guinea pig but they'll have to pay me more than that if I'm going to riding around the mean streets of Miami (Google might be missing a few cameras and gadgets after a drive through Liberty City


----------

